# newbe putting together a kit



## batugundal (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi guys im putting together a kit for the TT, the car has a few minow scratches and chips so im gonna repair them first and then give it what i presume to be a fairly good clean and then polish and protect it. after reading through the forum ive put together some stuff and was wanting to get some feed back on if i had all the right gear. so here it goes,

for repair of the scratches and chips

1-GENUINE AUDI TOUCH UP PAINT (PAINT AND LACQUER)
2-FARECLA G3 ADVANCED LIQUID COMPOUND
3-FARECLA P2000 WET & DRY SANDPAPER 
4-MICROFIBER CLOTH
5-COCKTAIL STICK or TOOTHPICK

and for the cleaning and polishing/waxing

1-Microfiber Car Cleaning Glove Wash Mit Cloth
2-2 buckets
3-Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild Car Shampoo
4-Dodo Juice Purple Haze 30ml Car Wax
5-Soft Foam Wax Polish Applicator Pads
6-microfiber cloths

im a newbe so please go easy guys anything im missing or dont realy need? any advice will be much appreciated!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

If I was you m8 I would give your car the ironx treatment, it is my 1 poroduct now on a 1st detail to a car
Look for my post on my RS and ironx also info on DW
This is from the wifes car over the last few days work



















Great stuff on wheels ( these had 2 lots of wheel acid on them and looked clean)










---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.823936,-2.413328
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doscotland (Aug 24, 2011)

Can I ask where you bought the touch up paint please?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

doscotland said:


> Can I ask where you bought the touch up paint please?


You can get it from the dealers for about £5


----------

